# Can you train a kitten not to climb certain areas?



## Newton Bear (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi,
I've read various articles that it is possible to train kittens. We bought our new kitten home at the end of last week and she's discovered that she can climb onto my lovely new kitchen chairs, which I really would rather she didn't as they are a leather effect and could be scratched easily. Any tips on how to teach her that the chairs are a 'no go zone' would be gratefully received.
Many thanks.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Persistence is about the only way and even then you can't be sure she won't climb up when you're not around. In a few weeks she will be able to jump up and won't need to climb so will be less likely to damage the chairs but if you put her on the floor with a firm 'No' every time you see her climbing up she may get the message.
I have a Welsh dresser with antique plates on it and my kittens soon learn that they aren't allowed on there.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Newton Bear said:


> Hi,
> I've read various articles that it is possible to train kittens. We bought our new kitten home at the end of last week and she's discovered that she can climb onto my lovely new kitchen chairs, which I really would rather she didn't as they are a leather effect and could be scratched easily. Any tips on how to teach her that the chairs are a 'no go zone' would be gratefully received.
> Many thanks.


Good luck with that  I wouldn't waste my time or energy to be honest,cats will go/do what they want to do.You "may" be lucky that your kitten will stay off the chairs when you are there but......... when the cats away the mice will play 

Like Lynn I have a Welsh Dresser ,it still looks like I have been robbed,plates are in the cupboards and Meeko is 4 years old


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

i agree, cats will do what they want to do...my leather sofa is covered in scratches...and now covered by a nice scratched up throw too 
ive always prized myself on how my older girls will never go on my kitchen sides, i woke up really early this morning and both were on the kitchen side and it seems like i interupted a regular thing.
I am trying to teach Finn who is 12 weeks old to not do certain things, i pick him up, tell him no and put him down somewhere else...after about 50 times i get fed up and let him do what he wants, 
i know with my older cats teaching them with treats really helps but Finn is just too young to know at the moment.

i do wish you luck though and if you find a way then please, PLEASE share it with us.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

We've been trying for 13 years to stop Hobbes going into the sitting room and scratching up the carpet, but even with the door closed he can be found sitting on the windowsill watching the world (after attending to the carpet). That cat can walk through walls :sosp:


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Give your kitten her own furniture to climb and jump and scratch on. Keep nails trimmed (just the very tips until you become skilled). Cover the chairs if you are that worried about them, but as someone else said, soon kitten will be jumping instead of climbing kitchen chairs.

But the kitten does need a cat tower of some sort for real climbing and jumping and scratching.

Congratulations on your new baby. Have you ever had a kitten before?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Cats always learn best if you direct their attention towards alternative scratchers you want them to use. So I agree with lorilu, give your kitten plenty of cat furniture to climb (cat trees, cat barrels, cat tower,) and lots of posts and cat mats to scratch, and then she won't be so interested in climbing your chairs. 

Meanwhile protect the chairs with cushions.


----------



## Newton Bear (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you everyone. This is our first kitten. We have a scratching post for her and she has her own stool and chair. I guess it's the forbidden fruit syndrome.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Cats like consistency so just keep putting her down from the chair and distracting her. Whether she pays any attention will depend on her character - I have one that will pretend to jump where I don't want them to when he wants attention, but all of them do keep away from the things that over the years they have learnt that I really get excited about - but only when I am there to see. We have one room (guest bedroom for allergic friends) and all of them will sit outside, put one paw over the threshhold, look at me, wait for me to say "No", pick their paw up, look at me, put it down again, wait for me to say "No" again and generally play with the idea of behaving. It amuses them, but if I was not there and the door was open they would be straight in to the room. 

So my advice is to cover the chairs


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Newton Bear said:


> Thank you everyone. This is our first kitten. We have a scratching post for her and she has her own stool and chair. *I guess it's the forbidden fruit syndrome*.


No, it's just a kitten being a kitten. She's a baby, you can't expect her to know everything right away.

It takes work to train. Time. Consistency. Patience. As was suggested, when she climbs the chair you don't want her to climb, remove her and put her on the furniture she is allowed to climb. Redirection and positive reinforcement is how to train a cat. Repetition. Consistency. Patience.

Use her cat tree in interactive games so she gets used to being on it. Make sure it is place in the area the family spends the most time. Cats are social animals, they want to be with you.

What kind of scratching post? Is it something she can climb on, sit on and play on? That is what she needs. I also recommend a variety of pieces for her, choices are better. Sturdy upright scratchers that she can stretch her full length up (think ahead toward her adult size) a flat on the floor one, a curved one and a slanted one.

Remember that she is a baby exploring her world. She is going to need lots of gentle guidance as she learns what is expected of her. Lots and lots of interactive play time is a must, along with appropriate furniture.

And cover the chairs.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Newton Bear said:


> Hi,
> I've read various articles that it is possible to train kittens. We bought our new kitten home at the end of last week and she's discovered that she can climb onto my lovely new kitchen chairs, which I really would rather she didn't as they are a leather effect and could be scratched easily. Any tips on how to teach her that the chairs are a 'no go zone' would be gratefully received.
> Many thanks.


Maybe I'm one of a few but I don't have any problem with Liddy scratching or jumping on furniture! the dining chairs I have would be scratch heaven for cats but she doesn't touch them! I suggest covering the kitchen chair pads with tin foil for a few weeks it does seem quite effective but give her something else to climb on. Keep your kitten's claws clipped and do this from an early age so they get used to their feet being touched. Good luck!


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

I didn't think it was possible to train cats until two came to me who had been trained by their previous owner. They were as good as gold and never, ever, climbed the furniture or scratched any furniture or wall coverings. 

I asked their owner how they did it, and they confessed it was hard work, and that with subsequent cats they had given up somewhat.

I suspect some of it is down to the nature of the individual cats as well.

So, yes, its possible to train cats, but could I do it? probably not!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Newton Bear said:


> Thank you everyone. This is our first kitten. We have a scratching post for her and she has her own stool and chair. I guess it's the forbidden fruit syndrome.


You do need to give her more than ONE scratching post if you are serious about wanting her to leave your furniture alone. Ideal number is about 2 scratchers to a room.

Use ones of different textures, i.e. cardboard ones, carpet-covered ones and sisal-covered ones.

Use ones that lie on the floor, and ones you fix to the wall, as well as freestanding ones. Some cats prefer one type, some another.

Lots of choice at good prices on Zooplus. Or Amazon.


----------

